# Fehlermeldung beim speichern in Elements 5



## Sarasocke (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo !

Ich arbeite mit PS Elements 5 seit etwas über 6 Monate und habe eine Menge meiner Bilder erfolgreich verkleinert, unter einen anderen Namen abgespeichert und in Foren usw. hochgeladen.

Ich benutze immer wieder das selbe System. Bild im Editor skalieren und "speichern unter".

Heute auf einmal sagt mir PSE 5, dass es nicht geht, irgendwo liegt ein Fehler. "Beim Zugriff auf den Organizer-Katalog ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Entweder wird der Katalog gerade von einem anderen Prozess verwendet oder es ist ein Festplattenfehler aufgetreten"

Die skalierten Bilder sind aber gespeichert - ich kann sie im Editor sehen - nur nicht im Organizer.

Ich habe Defrag gemacht - dachte ich hätte evtl. nicht genug Kapa auf der Festplatte. 1/3 ist aber noch frei. System runterfahren und wieder hochfahren habe ich auch schon gemacht.

Kann mir jemand helfen ? Habt ihr schon sowas gehabt ? Ich mache den ganzen Tag damit rum und werde langsam wahnsinnig !


----------



## Tzatziki (4. August 2008)

Hallo 
Wahrscheinlich ist dein Ordner mit den Bildern und dem gespeicherten Organizer schreibgeschützt. Überprüfe dies mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Ordner mit den Bildern. Entferne gegebenenfalls das aktivierte Kästchen bei "Schreibgeschützt" - Hoffentlich hast du Erfolg !
Viel Glück :suspekt: Tzatziki


----------



## Sarasocke (4. August 2008)

Hallo !

Ich habe mittlerweile PSE 6 und da ist mir der Fehler noch nicht passiert.
Der Fehler ist auch einfach plötzlich aufgetaucht, quasi mitten in der Arbeit, aber immer nachdem ich eine ganze Zeit lang gearbeitet habe. Ich glaube, es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass auf einmal Bilder im selben Order schreibgeschützt sind, ich glaube eher, dass mein Systen eine Pause brauchte


----------



## Tzatziki (4. August 2008)

Nochmals Hallo
Habe auf jeden Fall heute diesen Fehler auf einem System so behoben.... 

Noch viel Spass mit deinen Bildern !
Tzatziki


----------

